# typografie



## black-dog (27. März 2002)

da hier im forum einige spezialisten umhergeistern wärs nett, wenn diese und laien etwas über typografie erzählen könnten...

ich kann leider noch nichts mit begriffen wie kalligrafie anfangen!

auch links, tips zu büchern oder zeitschriften wären nützlich!


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

hassu keine lexika zu hause...???
es ist der buchdruck...
oder die kunst bücher zu drucken...
das weiß doch jeder.. 
und kalligraphie is die schriebkunst....
kommt von kallos..und bedeutet schönheit..

konnt ich dir helfen..?

was du machen könntest..wenne wieder was suchts...schreibs mal in google.de ein...und dann fidnest seiten die das wort beschreiben.. 


cya


----------



## Yasemin (27. März 2002)

Schau mal auf http://www.designerinaction.de 

Da gibt es ein kleines Büchlein über Typografie zum Runterladen. Finde ich ganz interessant.

Ansonsten, wozu gibts suchmaschinen


----------



## black-dog (27. März 2002)

@ Yasemin 

wo genau find ich des? habs eben gesucht, bin allerdings nicht fündig geworden!

meinst du des_typo_besch.pdf?


----------



## Yasemin (27. März 2002)

http://www.designerinaction.de/software/detail.php3?id=58

Hier, das meinte ich


----------



## stiffy (27. März 2002)

suchfunktion?

btw es gibt hier sogar 2 tutorials zur typographie

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=13666
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=13609


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

mhm...?
kann mir einer genau erklären was das sein soll...???

thx..........


----------

